# Issues with Nikon F50. How to fix?



## Astrid (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay so I just wanted to say thanks for the help I've gotten here before! And... I'm back again for some more.

So I have a Nikon F50 that my dad has had for ages, it's almost as old as me and this camera has documented a lot of my childhood. I haven't used it a lot before, almost never to me honest, and when I turned it on today it said "Err" in the display. My manual tells me that: "The camera detects a malfunction. Turn the camera's power off, and on again." But no, that's not helping.

Therefore I'm wondering what you think I should do? I'm just an amateur so I have no idea, maybe I can send it somewhere to get it fixed if I have to? Or what do you think, any ideas?


----------



## compur (Feb 5, 2010)

Repairing an F50 would cost more than replacing it with another used, working camera.

Just buy another body.  They are pretty common on eBay, for example.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Feb 5, 2010)

Make sure that the camera has good batteries in it, make sure the the lens is attached properly and set to AF mode, then turn the camera completely off, then 
turn it back on...

Also, check what mode you have the camera in...

Is there any film in it, is the back film cover closed properly?

I can't think of anything else, there isn't that much to go wrong, other than the entire camera circuitry at the age it must be.

Definitely not worth what it would cost to fix it if you had to pay a repair shop to do it.

You could replace that camera with the same, or much better in another used camera for $50.00, maybe less.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 5, 2010)

Set lens to smallest aperture (highest number) ... should be colored orange.

Is the shutter open ?


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^  Having the aperture ring come unlocked and moving a notch or two over is usually the culprit.


----------

